# Pilot burner replacement - Carrier 58GS150-CB furnace



## danielr (Sep 16, 2009)

I've purchased a pilot burner (part # LH 680 005) for a Carrier 58GS150-CB furnace.  The installation looks simple enough except for the gas supply tube for the pilot.  On the pilot burner there is a threaded brass fitting with a taper that fits into a taper on the orfice.  How much do I tighten this brass nut?  Can I reuse the existing tube from the gas valve?  It doesn't look like the old one used any pipe dope but I haven't removed it yet.  Any info would be greatly appreciated.  Thank you.

If it's of any help to others with a similar problem, the pilot burner on my furnace causes the gas valve to chatter for a moment when pilot burner is warm and calls for gas.  Once the gas valve is open is remains so until the furnace cycles again.  I can also see the ignitor occasionally fire with the burners on.  When the furnace is cold or a long duration between cycles the gas valve doesn't chatter.


----------

